# Track00cda file problem



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello, i have a problem with some audio cda files they are situated on my "dvdrw drive D" and also on my "BD Drive E" . I understand that these are pointers but they are doing nothing and are serving no purpose. After downloading itunes they appear in itunes also and cant be clicked on without freezing itunes up completely. I really dont trust these files at all and i cant seem to delete them.Any ideas on how to get rid of these as i really dont want them hanging around.I have uninstalled itunes but they are persistant and wont go.Regards Grassy


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Been a while since I've played with Windows. As I recall, when you copy CD-ROM files the "Read Only" attribute is set. Have you tried to change that before attempting to delete the .cda files?
In Windows Explorer, right-click the file that you want to change, and then click Properties.
On the General tab, click to clear the Read Only check box.
Click OK. 
Then you should be able to delete the .cda file.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Mark. good idea, but i need permission. I wiil see if i can work out how to get permission. I think it has something to do with the sharing section in there.I am pretty sure you have put me on the correct path.


----------

